# UVC an, UVC aus - Ich blicke nicht mehr durch!



## CityCobra (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Seit ich im Frühjahr zum ersten Mal nach dem Teichneubau im Herbst 2008 meine TMC Pro-Clear 30 UVC-Leuchte in Betrieb genommen hatte, war das Wasser nach einigen Tagen kpl. Algenfrei.
Vor dem Einsatz der UVC hatte ich im März/April diesen Jahres an einigen Stellen Algen im Teich.
Welche das genau waren weiß ich nicht, die waren halt grün und schleimig.
Jetzt ist das Wasser so gut wie frei von Algen, und auch ein paar Fische und 3 Teichmuscheln sind seit kurzer Zeit im Teich.
Ich habe versucht mich zum Thema UVC etwas schlau zu machen, aber die Meinungen dazu gehen scheinbar auseinander -
Einige Leute lehnen den Einsatz bzw. den Dauereinsatz des UVC-Geräts strikt ab wegen der Biologie im Teich die zerstört/gestört wird, und mir wurde auch gesagt das die Teichmuscheln bald verhungern könnten wenn die UVC-Lampe weiter eingeschaltet bleibt.
Andere Leute wie auch ein Arbeitskollege der einen Koi-Teich besitzt, riet mir die UV-Leuchte ständig eingeschaltet zu lassen.
Was ist denn nun richtig - An oder ausschalten?
Oder nur zeitweise bei massiven Algen-Problemen? 
Da ich nun stark verunsichert bin, habe ich die Lampe nun erstmal seit 2 Tagen ausgeschaltet.
War das jetzt richtig oder etwa ein Fehler?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe!

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: UVC an, UVC aus - Ich  blicke nicht mehr durch!*

Nabend Marc 

Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Ich möchte meine Koi sehen und nicht erahnen, darum ist bei mir die UVC immer *AN*. Das ganze Jahr.

Algenteppiche bekommst du auch mit UVC, das ist halt so, ich keschere die raus und gut ist.

Die Frage ist: Was willst du ? Einen klaren Teich, oder einen etwas mulmigen (der wohl auch Gesünder ist) ?


----------



## CityCobra (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: UVC an, UVC aus - Ich  blicke nicht mehr durch!*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: Was willst du ? Einen klaren Teich, oder einen etwas mulmigen (der wohl auch Gesünder ist) ?


Servus!

Ich habe zwar leider (noch) keine Kois, aber trotzdem möchte ich ebenfalls gerne meine Fische sehen.
Also wenn Du mich so fragst, klares Wasser wäre mir lieber. 
Was ist denn zu der Frage mit den Teichmuscheln?
Muss ich mir da Sorgen machen das die evtl. verhungern beim UVC-Dauereinsatz?

Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: UVC an, UVC aus - Ich  blicke nicht mehr durch!*

Nein Marc, 
die finden schon ihr Futter 

So sauber kann dein Teich gar nicht sein das sie verhungern. Und wenn ja, dann schmeißen alle ihre Vliesfilter oder Trommler weg und kaufen einen Cheopsfilter


----------



## CityCobra (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: UVC an, UVC aus - Ich  blicke nicht mehr durch!*

Danke Uwe, alles klar! 
Noch eine Frage -
Mein Filter, Pumpe(n) und UVC-Lampe laufen nicht das ganze Jahr durch, sondern von ca. März/April bis zum Herbst.
Soweit mir bekannt ist, empfiehlt es sich die UVC-Röhre einmal pro Jahr zu wechseln, aber da diese bei mir ja kein ganzes Jahr im Einsatz ist, würde es reichen die Röhre alle 2 Jahre zu tauschen?

Alles Gute,
Marc


----------



## robsig12 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: UVC an, UVC aus - Ich  blicke nicht mehr durch!*

Hallo Mark, 
du musst die Betriebsstunden beachten. Die meisten haben zwischen 7-9000 Stunden. Nun kannst Dir selbst ausrechnen, wann gewechselt werden muss.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: UVC an, UVC aus - Ich  blicke nicht mehr durch!*

Hi,

einen punkt möchte ich auch noch aufführen, wenn man koi hält kann man mit der passenden uvc das wasser auch zu einem gewissen teil entkeimen. aber ob nun ein koi in einem z.b. naturteich ohne uvc schneller krank wird   - hab ja keine und kenne mich nicht so gut da aus 

meine 11W uvc muss ich nun mal wieder wechseln da das wasser momentan nicht die gewohnte klarheit hat ... bei mir läuft sie 24h außer im winter


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: UVC an, UVC aus - Ich  blicke nicht mehr durch!*

Moin,
aber um Wasser in einer UVC zu entkeimen, muss schon eine sehr lange Kontaktzeit bestehen. Aber da kann Axel (Redlisch) sich was zu sagen.


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: UVC an, UVC aus - Ich  blicke nicht mehr durch!*

Moin.

Ich kann nur schreiben, was ich tun würde. 

Wenn ich mir schon __ Muscheln in den Teich setze, dann sehe ich zu, dass ich ihnen so wenig wie möglich Nahrung vorenthalte. Dann leben sie vielleicht ein wenig länger. :?


> ...Die Nahrung der Muschel besteht aus Plankton, Detritus, benthischer Kieselalgen, Blaualgen,verschiedenen Grünalgen und Kleinstlebewesen. Um an ihre Nahrung zu gelangen wühlt die Muschel den Boden auf und strudelt das aufgewühlte Wasser ein und filtert in den Kiemen die Nahrung aus und leitet die ausgefilterte Nahrung zur Mundöffnung weiter. ...


Quelle

Vor ein oder zwei Wochen wäre ich fast beim "Biber" schwach geworden. Zumal mein Wasser so nett eingetrübt war. 
Aber ich habe mich beherrschen können und die Muscheln gelassen, wo sie waren.
Der Teich klart langsam auch ohne sie auf - sonst hätte ich am Ende auch noch an das Wundermittel "Muscheln" geglaubt.


----------



## Dodi (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: UVC an, UVC aus - Ich  blicke nicht mehr durch!*

Hallo Marc,

wir hatten auch __ Muscheln im "alten" Teich, die sich anscheinend wohl gefühlt haben. 

Als der Teich neu gemacht wurde und ein Filter mit UVC angeschlossen wurde, fand ich im drauffolgenden Jahr nur noch die leeren Schalen der Muscheln.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass sie verhungert sind - deshalb kommen bei mir auch keine wieder in den Teich.


----------



## CityCobra (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: UVC an, UVC aus - Ich  blicke nicht mehr durch!*

Vielen Dank für die Infos! 
Ich habe die UVC-Lampe nun wieder eingeschaltet.
Habe irgendwie ein "besseres" Gefühl dabei wenn die an ist.  

Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## andreas w. (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: UVC an, UVC aus - Ich  blicke nicht mehr durch!*

mahlzeit, auf den druckfilterbehältern bei uns ist zwar der platz für die uv-lampen vorgegeben, aber ich hatte noch nie eine drin.

mein teich hat etwas mehr als ein meter tiefe und ein glasklares wasser. logisch, wenn die fische rumtoben, wühlen sie auch mal algen auf. aber das legt sich in kürzester zeit wieder.

ich persönlich sehe nicht unbedingt vorteile bei einer uv-lampe, die natur draussen hat auch keine. eine gute filteranlage und der faktor zeit sind hier wesentlich wichtiger.

ansonsten ist´s wie im leben, jeder hat zu allem eine persönliche meinung (sollte so sein).


----------



## Gartenträumer (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: UVC an, UVC aus - Ich  blicke nicht mehr durch!*

Hallo

Bei mir ist es so das ich in den letzten beiden Jahren die UVC Lampe (30 Watt bei 24 m³) das ganze Jahr betrieben habe.Da ich im Moment versuche Stromkosten zu sparen habe ich die Lampe in diesem Jahr noch nicht zugeschaltet. Nach wie vor kann ich auf den Boden des Teiches schauen 1,85Mtr . das Wasser ist zwar nicht so Glasklar wie in den letzten Jahren dafür habe ich aber weniger Fadenalgen, der weitere Vorteil den ich zur Zeit sehe ist das meine Koi der prallen Sonne nicht mehr so ausgeliefert sind. Die Sonnenstrahlen werden ja mehr gebrochen. Das bringt mit sich das ich auf eine Beschattung verzichten kann die bei mir Baulich(Fraulich) nicht erwünscht ist.Ich denke auch das mein Biofilter so eingefahren ist das die Algen nicht genügend Nahrung finden, daher noch die gute Sichttiefe. Aber ich warte mal ab was kommt wenn es wärmer wird.

MfG

Jürgen


----------



## koibraut (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: UVC an, UVC aus - Ich  blicke nicht mehr durch!*

Hallo, 
ich hätte mal eine technische Frage zu den UVC-Lampen.

Gestern bei der letzten Filterreinigung brannte die Röhre der UVC-Lampe nicht mehr. Bei der Demontage mussten wir feststellen, das der Glaskolben ein paar Risse aufwies. Die spannungsführenden Teile der Lampe waren geflutet. 
Kann es sein, das die gefährliche 220V Spannung nur durch einen dünnwandigen Glaskolben und ein paar Dichtringen vom Kontakt mit dem Wasser abgehalten wird.
Im Filter eingebaut(Heissner FPU 16 000) im Kabel zwischen Steckdose und Lampe befindet sich einer kleiner schwarzer Kasten, ähnlich eines Netzteils. Was hat der für eine Funktion? Da wir noch nicht über einen FI-Schalter in der Hauselektrik verfügen, macht sich sich doch schon ein paar Gedanken zwecks Sicherheit. Die Lampe haben wir erst mal aus dem Filter verbannt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: UVC an, UVC aus - Ich  blicke nicht mehr durch!*

Prima schon einmal das du die Lampe ausgebaut hast  
Der schwarze Kasten ist wohl ein Vorschaltgerät für die UVC-Röhre.

Ich persönlich würde lieber zu einer neuen UVC greifen, da ja alle Teile unter Wasser waren. Mit Strom am Teich bin ich sehr Empfindlich.


----------



## lollo (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: UVC an, UVC aus - Ich  blicke nicht mehr durch!*



koibraut schrieb:


> Da wir noch nicht über einen FI-Schalter in der Hauselektrik verfügen,



Hallo,

hier kann ich nur dringend raten schnellstens einen FI-Schutzschalter einbauen zu lassen. Die elektrischen VDE Regeln sagen mittlerweile aus, dass jede Steckdose, die von einem Laien benutzt werden kann, über einen FI-Schutzschalter abzusichern ist. :beeten Dieses war vorher nur für bestimmte Bereiche, wie auch für den Außenbereich erforderlich.

Wenn der Glaskolben in dem sich die Lampe befindet gesprungen ist, nehme sie nicht wieder in Betrieb. Ist der Filter vielleicht nicht mit Wasser beschickt worden, und die Lampe war eingeschaltet, hatte somit nicht die erforderliche Kühlung?


----------



## Marienkäfer (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: UVC an, UVC aus - Ich  blicke nicht mehr durch!*

Hallo

Ich bin genauso verunsichert wie Marc. 
Was mir absolut unlogisch erscheint ist die Behauptung von einem " Fachgeschäft" dass die Bakterien, die das Wasser klären n i c h t!!! im Wasser schwimmen, sondern sich an der Folie,den Steinen usw. festsetzen und somit auch nicht von der UV Lampe erfaßt werden können. Andererseits wird gesagt, dass sich diese Biologie im Filter festsetzt. Darum sollte das Filtermaterial auch nie gründlichst gereiniget werden.
Ich habe immer gemeint, dass Bakterien keine inteligenten Lebewesen sind. Woran, sollen sie dann erkennen, ob und wo sie sich festsetzen sollen? Auch wurde mir mal erklärt, dass durch die UV Lampe nur die schädlichen Bakterien vernichtet werden. 
Eine Lampe mit Hirn????? Sind die Schädlichen anders gefärbt???
Für mich gibt es zu viele Ungereimtheiten, deshalb habe ich seit einigen Wochen die UV Lampe abgebaut. Da ich anfangs eine Algenblüte hatte , habe ich einmal einen Algenvernichter verwendet. Leider wußte ich da noch nicht, dass der für die Fische nicht ungefährlich ist. 
Gut,er hat wenigstens geholfen. Als Feinilter habe ich ganz feinen Schaumgummi im Kammerfilter drinn. Den habe ich nach der Behandlung fast alle zwei Stunden gereinigt, weil er mit lauter Algen zu war. Nach drei Tagen waren die Algen fast raus. Ich habe dann Klarwasserbakterien reingetan. Bis vor drei Tagen war das Wasser so klar, dass ich  ca. 50 cm runterschauen konnte. Leider habe ich den Fehler gemacht und die Fische gefüttert. Nun hab ich seit drei Tagen wieder leicht trübes Wasser.
Ich glaube, dass es für die Fische besser ist, wenn das Wasser nicht Glasklar ist.
Wie schon in einem anderen Beitrag erwähnt, bekommen sie dadurch keinen Sonnenbrand und sie fühlen sich sicherer. Klar will man seine Fische sehen. Ist es aber nicht wichtiger dass sich die Fische
wohlfühlen?

Viele Grüße
Evi


----------



## koibraut (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: UVC an, UVC aus - Ich  blicke nicht mehr durch!*

@koi-uwe,
Hallo, nachdem die defekte UVC-Lampe nun 2 Wochen aus dem Filter genommen wurde, wird das Wasser sichtbar grüner. Der Kauf einer Original Ersatzlampe gestaltet sich schwierig. Heissner meldet sich einfach nicht. Auch die Bestellung auf deren Seite klappt nicht. Nun habe ich eine 9 Watt UVC entdeckt, die vor dem Filter gesteckt wird. Was wäre davon zu halten?


----------

